# BB Golden Fleece Chopsticks



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Get 'em while they're hot...and use FF25 to get your Friends and Family discount:



If that isn't enough for you, drop more $$ on the chopstick holder:


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

The third question on the Q&A: Do these come in a left-handed version? :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I guess this heads off the question "what is the most trad eating utensil?"


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

The holder is imported but it is not clear on the origin of the sticks. I need to know before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

"Designed to grace the homes of connoisseurs and collectors..." Funny, I thought they were designed for use in picking up food, but I may be wrong. Anyway, I feel that I'm losing money unless I order them right away!


----------



## RunningRacer83 (Mar 2, 2013)

You better go ahead and pick up a set of four while you are at it!


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

This is the kind of overpriced **** that lead to our using barbaric implements like forks.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

MaxBuck said:


> This is the kind of overpriced **** that lead to our using barbaric implements like forks.


Fear not. I sense the mother of all clearance sales coming soon...


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

It's truly amazing, and scary, what hackers can do, I mean, to break into BB's website and set up a hoax that seems so authentic. I mean, c'mon, that cannot* possibly* be a real BB offering, right? Please tell me I'm right!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

phyrpowr said:


> It's truly amazing, and scary, what hackers can do, I mean, to break into BB's website and set up a hoax that seems so authentic. I mean, c'mon, that cannot* possibly* be a real BB offering, right? Please tell me I'm right!


Why do you hate Asian people?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> Why do you hate Asian people?


Au contraire, my Hoosier-adjacent heartland homeboy, I admire them: they're too savvy to pay $250 for chopsticks


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If they hadn't jumped the shark before, they have now.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Bahahahahaha


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I think the price is reasonable if they are made in the USA, but they're probably made in China.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^xcubbies:
Given almost any other item, I would be in complete agreement with your preference for a "Made in the USA" heritage, but when considering an item such as chopsticks, made in China (or perhaps Japan?) just might be the way to go! LOL.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

They must be preparing for the Brooks Bros. entry into the Chinese market.

And, of course, you knew about the vast information linked from the Home Page. For example the article under Lifestyle, The History of Dining Utensils:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/lifestyle/the-history-of-dining-utensils/

Second behind fingers is Chopsticks:

CHOPSTICKS
Chopsticks, two long thin sticks, were developed as early as the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Century BCE in China.

The Chinese word for such implements meant "quick ones," or "quick sticks," so the English translation became "chopsticks."

It's possible that chopsticks were developed when people cooked their food in large pots which retained heat well, and hasty eaters broke twigs off trees to retrieve the food.

By 400 BCE, a large population and dwindling resources forced people to conserve fuel. Food was chopped into small pieces so it could be cooked more rapidly, thus using less fuel.

Also the Chinese had a food tradition, believing that it was barbaric to serve food that resembled the original animal and uncouth to carve up a carcass at the table. The Chinese took care of that unseemly chore out of sight in the kitchen and served food already diced and sliced, ready to eat, so there was no need for knives and forks at a Chinese dinner.

Confucius may have influenced Chinese utensil selection with his nonviolent philosophy and discouragement of knives at the dinner table. He equated them with aggression - and felt they would disturb the tranquility of the meal.​


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

https://www.slate.com/articles/arts..._and_how_their_design_changed_over_time_.html


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

As for origin, those are Japanese chopsticks, so I'm going to say that they are from Japan.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

But wait, that's not all!

No collection is complete without these indispensable _tiered boxes _available for the low price of $2,450 (after substantial savings)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

adoucett said:


> But wait, that's not all!
> 
> No collection is complete without these indispensable _tiered boxes _available for the low price of $2,450 (after substantial savings)


"Destined to grace the homes of connoisseurs and collectors, every elegant sculptural piece is handcrafted of Tilis Japonica wood seasoned for more than three years after being cut. Each piece is then finished with expertly applied coats of lacquer obtained from the refined sap of the Japanese lacquer tree (a very precious commodity as only 200 grams are available from each tree). Detailed with shimmering satiny surfaces and gilded touches, including our Golden Fleece® logo. Presented in a beautiful gift box. 7½" x 7½" x 8". No item in this collection is designed for use in a dishwasher or in microwave or conventional ovens."

Is it just me, or are they trying too hard?

I can appreciate fine materials and craftsmanship, even in stuff I know little about, but the BB logo screws the pig, so far as I'm concerned. Then again, Andy might be onto something here. BB might be shooting for the Asian market, and so this kind of stuff. Personally, I would appreciate this much attention to the clothing they offer, which isn't what it one was, but that's just me.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

32rollandrock said:


> Fear not. I sense the mother of all clearance sales coming soon...


Remember the Brooks moon boots? Just about as bad.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

I can't wait for the BB 346 version!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I would love to know sales numbers for both of these...


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Does Muffy have a post up on this?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

There's also a matching chopstick holder:


Salad fork/spoon:


2 piece rice bowl:


regular spoon and fork for the non-chopstick crowd:


And what is apparently the Holy Grail:


theres more on the site. I don't even know how to comprehend some of it lol.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't wait for a pair of those chops to show up on the exchange.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Does this have anything to do with conspicuous consumption?


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

WTF. If I ever bought these, would I even use them to eat with them? Ridiculous.... I'd rather buy the $0.99 chopsticks at the Asian supermarket and call it a day. Even "luxury" chopsticks whether its metal or wood would only cost you $50-$100 for a set of 4.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> WTF. If I ever bought these, would I even use them to eat with them? Ridiculous.... I'd rather buy the $0.99 chopsticks at the Asian supermarket and call it a day. Even "luxury" chopsticks whether its metal or wood would only cost you $50-$100 for a set of 4.


+1, I eat sushi fairly often, and I can't imagine eating anywhere near enough to justify a set of chopsticks this expensive


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I want to laugh,....This can't be real,....Right?

Seriously, is it possible that Brooks Brothers was hacked?

If not, it's one more reason why I stop by Brooks Brothers less and less.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Old news. These showed up in BB's Christmas catalog close to a decade ago, if not earlier.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

> And what is apparently the Holy Grail:


I was going to buy one of these bowls, but then I realized it'd be too large to fit in the tiered boxes I bought myself for May Day.

See, this is a perfect example of how Brooks isn't what it once was. Back before Brooks Brothers decided to go all trendy, and to ignore actual functionality, they'd have made sure that the $1500 salad bowl would fit nicely into the $3500 tiered boxes. Go look at movies where Cary Grant was boxing up his salad bowls, if you want to see what I mean.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Two points:

Why is it a surprise to anyone here that there exists overpriced things for sale in the world. Rich folk don't care for price tags. You might question the sanity of buying chopsticks with a golden fleece, fine, but there is expensive and seemingly overpriced **** in the world. There just is! There are lots and lots and lots of people out there, some perhaps even related to me, that question why I would pay $650 for a pair of horse-leather loafers when I can pay 10% of that for a pair of weejuns. Some might consider Alden cordovan conspicuous consumption. 

The second point is if we are to believe the marketing script, these are genuine Japanese lacquer products that are, by all accounts, very expensive to produce, made by hand using materials that are very rare. Things expensive to produce and made from rare material are expensive to buy. Again, they have the BB logo on them, which in my opinion ruins them as collector pieces of rare lacquer. But if they didn't, say, how would this differ from a rare set of china or a silver julep cup? Yes, there are the $.99 options of Chinet and Red Solo, but the two are not the same.

As always, my $.02, which is the actual cost of Chinese food store chopsticks.

JB


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's the very fact of plastering the Golden Fleece logo on them. It cheapens their brand image.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Joe Tradly said:


> Two points:
> 
> Why is it a surprise to anyone here that there exists overpriced things for sale in the world. Rich folk don't care for price tags. You might question the sanity of buying chopsticks with a golden fleece, fine, but there is expensive and seemingly overprice **** in the world. There just is! There are lots and lots and lots of people out there, some perhaps even related to me, that question why I would pay $650 for a pair of horse-leather loafers when I can pay 10% of that for a pair of weejuns. Some might consider Alden cordovan conspicuous consumption.
> 
> ...


As factious as I was being in my prior posts, I actaually agree with everything you said. From a quality of craftsmanship/artwork standpoint, it's similar to the reason I use a $200 IM Corona gold lighter instead of a gas station Bic, or a Parker fountain pen instead of a plastic disposable- they serve the same function, but aren't even in the same aesthetic or quality category. I think the problem I have is more that Brooks is selling something like this in the first place. If I was in the market for a $600 pair of Japanese lacquer chopsticks, I would be purchasing them from a company whose core competency is making Japanese lacquer chopsticks. Same reason I could justify purchasing a $400 Tissot wristwatch over a $400 Lacoste wristwatch- Tissot makes watches, Lacoste makes clothes and happens to have a line of watches. It's completely a personal preference, but I just prefer to buy things from companies that specialize in that product.

as an aside, I don't begrudge anyone who has the money to spend on these things, I hope to one day have the disposable income to justify a $600 pair of chopsticks lol


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I think the problem I have is more that Brooks is selling something like this in the first place.


Exactly. BB has never been known as the destination for fine china or silverware, let alone chopsticks.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Did Brooks Brothers place this ad in The Onion?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

MaxBuck said:


> Did Brooks Brothers place this ad in The Onion?


THAT would be funny lol


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

How come Neiman Marcus is renowned (and beloved) for selling outrageous, expensive, silly luxury items in its Christmas catalog every year, but when Brooks tries the same approach, there's nothing but scorn?


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> How come Neiman Marcus is renowned (and beloved) for selling outrageous, expensive, silly luxury items in its Christmas catalog every year, but when Brooks tries the same approach, there's nothing but scorn?


I guess because NM is known for that, has built a reputation for that, and people expect it. People don't expect silly things from Brooks, so they don't welcome it. In a way you might say that Brooks is too good for that, even though NM is more expensive.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> How come Neiman Marcus is renowned (and beloved) for selling outrageous, expensive, silly luxury items in its Christmas catalog every year, but when Brooks tries the same approach, there's nothing but scorn?


I consider (correctly or incorrectly) NM to be much closer to a department store than Brooks. Using Tiffany's as an example, I'm going to go there to buy jewelry (cuff links, tie bars, money clips, etc), if I want a watch or wallet, I'm going to go through companies that specialize in those things, like Jaeger-LeCoultre or Hermes (examples are in similar price ranges). I'm going to buy clothes from Brooks, if I want to buy high end chopsticks, I'm going to go through someone that specializes in that.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

orange fury said:


> I consider (correctly or incorrectly) NM to be much closer to a department store than Brooks. Using Tiffany's as an example, I'm going to go there to buy jewelry (cuff links, tie bars, money clips, etc), if I want a watch or wallet, I'm going to go through companies that specialize in those things, like Jaeger-LeCoultre or Hermes (examples are in similar price ranges). I'm going to buy clothes from Brooks, if I want to by high end chopsticks, I'm going to go through someone that specializes in that.


OK, but Brooks has always been more diverse than any of those companies.

People will occasionally post scans from a 1910ish BB catalog where you could buy picnic basket sets and such, and everyone talks about how cool it is. But the modern equivalent, these chopsticks, gets ridiculed.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> OK, but Brooks has always been more diverse than any of those companies.
> 
> People will occasionally post scans from a 1910ish BB catalog where you could buy picnic basket sets and such, and everyone talks about how cool it is. But the modern equivalent, these chopsticks, gets ridiculed.


Eh, it's probably just me (and I can't speak for anyone else), but I wouldn't consider buying a picnic basket set from Brooks either (unless it can be proven to me that the set is significantly better than a comparably priced set from a company that specializes in picnic baskets). My preference is just to purchase items that are historically in line with a company's core competency (there's exceptions to that rule, but not often).


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> How come Neiman Marcus is renowned (and beloved) for selling outrageous, expensive, silly luxury items in its Christmas catalog every year, but when Brooks tries the same approach, there's nothing but scorn?


If Neiman-Marcus were to offer chopsticks with the Neiman-Marcus logo prominently emblazoned, I'd ridicule them as well. But it's true that NM has already established its willingness to go "over the top" with its offerings, a situation that, until the Red Fleece nonsense, BB seemed to have avoided.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> OK, but Brooks has always been more diverse than any of those companies.
> 
> People will occasionally post scans from a 1910ish BB catalog where you could buy picnic basket sets and such, and everyone talks about how cool it is. But the modern equivalent, these chopsticks, gets ridiculed.


I think one of the major faults in the chopsticks is the stupid logo. I consider the golden fleece to be one of the noblest brand logos, but it is just that. If the set instead featured a traditional Japanese design, whatever that may be, or if the set were plain, I think there would be less complaints.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> OK, but Brooks has always been more diverse than any of those companies.
> 
> People will occasionally post scans from a 1910ish BB catalog where you could buy picnic basket sets and such, and everyone talks about how cool it is. But the modern equivalent, these chopsticks, gets ridiculed.


I would bet that the BB picnic basket sets from the early 20th century were nowhere nearly as overpriced as today's silly BB Golden Fleece chopsticks. Ridiculously overpriced chopsticks are not cool--I don't care who made them or what special wood they're made from or what special lacquer coats them.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

How many of us here are experts on chopsticks?

Thought so.

Connoisseurs of various stripes spend what seems like crazy money for what seems like crazy things:

https://www.amazon.com/Tateossian-S...8&qid=1400170916&sr=1-2&keywords=collar+stays

If you have loads and loads and loads of money and host fancy dinner parties featuring Asian food, why not? Again, I think that the logo is gauche, but it might float some boats.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> How come Neiman Marcus is renowned (and beloved) for selling outrageous, expensive, silly luxury items in its Christmas catalog every year, but when Brooks tries the same approach, there's nothing but scorn?





Orgetorix said:


> OK, but Brooks has always been more diverse than any of those companies.
> 
> People will occasionally post scans from a 1910ish BB catalog where you could buy picnic basket sets and such, and everyone talks about how cool it is. But the modern equivalent, these chopsticks, gets ridiculed.


As I said earlier, it's because they plaster the Golden Fleece logo on them. That cheapens the brand image. How many of those old catalogue items have the Golden Fleece logo on them, or at least in a way that ruins the look of the item?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Apparently no hair is too fine to split for today's installment of BB Punching Bag.

Y'all are acting like this is a Big Pony polo shirt or something. These are _chopsticks._ Big, ugly, gaudy, gauche logos don't fit on chopsticks. That little sheep is what, a centimeter tall? Less? Would you please explain to me how, exactly, that cheapens the brand image? Or point out a use of the logo that _doesn't_ cheapen the brand image?

Complaining about overpriced chopsticks is a little rich, coming from men who are perfectly willing to spend seven hundred dollars on a pair of horsebutt shoes when a fifty dollar pair from Payless will do just fine. It may not be your preferred luxury indulgence, but that doesn't make it ridiculous.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> How many of us here are experts on chopsticks?


One doesn't need to be an expert on chopsticks to know that $350 for a pair of chopsticks _from BB_ is absurd.

To quote an old English proverb: "A fool and his money are soon parted."



Orgetorix said:


> Complaining about overpriced chopsticks is a little rich, coming from men who are perfectly willing to spend seven hundred dollars on a pair of horsebutt shoes when a fifty dollar pair from Payless will do just fine. It may not be your preferred luxury indulgence, but that doesn't make it ridiculous.


As OrangeFury stated earlier, I think a chopstick connoisseur would seek expensive, high-performance chopsticks from a known high-end chopstick manufacturer--not Brooks Brothers. If I had a spare $350 to blow at BB, I can think of a dozen items I'd rather purchase than chopsticks.

Having said that, if a shoe connoisseur has $700 to spend on a nice pair of horsebutt shoes, then it's certainly fine to visit a high-end shoe store known for selling these types of shoes.

Spending $350 at BB for handcrafted Tilis Japonica chopsticks is like buying a high-end luxury watch from Coca-Cola.

Lastly, BB can't be selling too many of those chopsticks, since they're in the "sale" section of its website.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> One doesn't need to be an expert on chopsticks to know that $350 for a pair of chopsticks _from BB_ is absurd.
> 
> To quote an old English proverb: "A fool and his money are soon parted."
> 
> ...


Orgetorix is right. You, I presume, are not a chopsticks connoisseur, so you can't know how these chopsticks stack up in the world of high-end chopsticks. It is odd, yes, that BB is offering them. But it is not appropriate, in my view, for people who have never tried something to criticize it. There are plenty of threads on this forum where posters have said that it is silly to spend $100 on a tie. Having never spent $100 on a tie or worn a $100 tie, they are both ignorant and wrong. Same principle applies here. Spending hundreds of dollars on chopsticks or ties seems silly if you don't have that kind of money sitting around. If you do, it is not necessarily silly at all. That's one of the nice things about being rich: You don't have to worry about what something costs. If you like it, you buy it without looking at the price tag. There are people like that in this world, and retailers would be foolish not to cater to them.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Orgetorix is right. You, I presume, are not a chopsticks connoisseur, so you can't know how these chopsticks stack up in the world of high-end chopsticks. It is odd, yes, that BB is offering them. But it is not appropriate, in my view, for people who have never tried something to criticize it. There are plenty of threads on this forum where posters have said that it is silly to spend $100 on a tie. Having never spent $100 on a tie or worn a $100 tie, they are both ignorant and wrong. Same principle applies here. Spending hundreds of dollars on chopsticks or ties seems silly if you don't have that kind of money sitting around. If you do, it is not necessarily silly at all. That's one of the nice things about being rich: You don't have to worry about what something costs. If you like it, you buy it without looking at the price tag. There are people like that in this world, and retailers would be foolish not to cater to them.


Admit it...you bought a pair of those Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece chopsticks, didn't you.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> Admit it...you bought a pair of those Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece chopsticks, didn't you.


Got the moon boots instead.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

I've always been quite satisfied with the plain wooden chopsticks that one gets for free with one's food.......


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Rumor has it you can get the "Brooksease" version of those chopsticks at the BB outlet stores for considerably less. They're only 8" long, however (instead of 9.5"), and the logo is silver instead of gold. I suspect they're not real lacquer, but merely gloss-black paint.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Rumor has it you can get the "Brooksease" version of those chopsticks at the BB outlet stores for considerably less. They're only 8" long, however (instead of 9.5"), and the logo is silver instead of gold. I suspect they're not real lacquer, but merely gloss-black paint.


I get my chopsticks from JAB. I can get a set for four people for the price of one during sales.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> I get my chopsticks from JAB. I can get a set for four people for the price of one during sales.


I'm considering a pair from Men's Warehouse. People keep talking about a program where they modify a pair specifically for your hands in whatever lacquer you want. I can't find anyone who's actually taken advantage of the program, though. They just keep talking about how it's probably a great deal.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

32rollandrock said:


> Got the moon boots instead.


The sole profile was a little chunky for my tastes.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Jovan said:


> The sole profile was a little chunky for my tastes.


You have obviously never walked on the moon.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Jovan said:


> The sole profile was a little chunky for my tastes.





32rollandrock said:


> You have obviously never walked on the moon.


This is perhaps the single best interchange I have ever read on a message board forum.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Roycru said:


> I've always been quite satisfied with the plain wooden chopsticks that one gets for free with one's food.......


LOL. "Wooden Chopsticks?" Not for me! I forego chopsticks entirely and boldly ask for a fork. It saves the front of my shirts and ties from a lot of unnecessary wear and tear! Now if BB only sold knives and forks(!)?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I only use bespoke chopsticks.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

dkoernert said:


> I only use bespoke chopsticks.


I prefer these for finger food:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Whit...ault,pd.html?gclid=CL7y3IbfsL4CFZSMMgod9nkAFQ


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

32rollandrock said:


> I get my chopsticks from JAB. I can get a set for four people for the price of one during sales.


Be sure to ask for the optional "traveler" protective coating.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Roycru said:


> I've always been quite satisfied with the plain wooden chopsticks that one gets for free with one's food.......


Thanks a lot. You realize that if everyone did that, the earth would soon be de-forested, the oceans would rise a meter or more and we would all suffocate in our own secondhand breath. At least BB cares about the planet.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> I get my chopsticks from JAB. I can get a set for four people for the price of one during sales.


"Buy one set of chopsticks, get 4 suits free!"

I've been looking at a pair from Ralph Lauren. Unfortunately they weren't wide enough to fit the big pony logo, so they're really just big ponies carved out of wood


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> Be sure to ask for the optional "traveler" protective coating.


That's exactly what I do. I've saved a ton of money by never having to wash them.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Thanks a lot. You realize that if everyone did that, the earth would soon be de-forested, the oceans would rise a meter or more and we would all suffocate in our own secondhand breath. At least BB cares about the planet.


Dont forget about Manbearpig (any South Park fans, or am I the only one who gets this?)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

orange fury said:


> "Buy one set of chopsticks, get 4 suits free!"
> 
> I've been looking at a pair from Ralph Lauren. Unfortunately they weren't wide enough to fit the big pony logo, so they're really just big ponies carved out of wood


I'm not surprised. RL has always cared more about appearances than good fit.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

This is clearly one of those areas where antiquated, more traditional models have been surpassed by modern, performance driven technological advancements. Carbon fiber chopsticks provide a much more efficient delivery of sushi, pad thai, and drunken noodles to one's mouth.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> I'm not surprised. RL has always cared more about appearances than good fit.


Awkward to eat with, but such is the price of brand-whorishness. I want people from across the restaurant to know that I have so little taste, I probably can't even taste my food.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

CMDC said:


> This is clearly one of those areas where antiquated, more traditional models have been surpassed by modern, performance driven technological advancements. Carbon fiber chopsticks provide a much more efficient delivery of sushi, pad thai, and drunken noodles to one's mouth.


Yes, yes. I usually have my bespoken sticks (I like to call them sticks for short) made from carbon fiber. They are always wind-tunnel tested to ensure that they have the least amount of drag possible so they are not slowed during the journey from plate to mouth.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

CMDC said:


> This is clearly one of those areas where antiquated, more traditional models have been surpassed by modern, performance driven technological advancements. Carbon fiber chopsticks provide a much more efficient delivery of sushi, pad thai, and drunken noodles to one's mouth.


Hermes chopsticks are where it's at, you don't even use them, they just sit on the table looking pretty while you use a fork because they're too expensive to be functional.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Hermes chopsticks are where it's at, you don't even use them, they just sit on the table looking pretty while you use a fork because they're too expensive to be functional.


Hermes chopsticks look great, but I find they fray after a couple meals. Two words: Harris Tweed.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

orange fury said:


> Dont forget about Manbearpig (any South Park fans, or am I the only one who gets this?)


LOL. Now don't go joking about "Manbearpig"...he's real and he does eat adults and small children..and he doesn't use chopsticks. I'm totally cereal about this!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Now don't go joking about "Manbearpig"...he's real and he does eat adults and small children..and he doesn't use chopsticks. I'm totally cereal about this!


Super, super cereal you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

The Hermes chopsticks are a better value than the Brooks Brothers chopsticks, but the Hermes chopsticks are out of stock. I'm still sticking with the free wood chopsticks.......


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Roycru said:


> The Hermes chopsticks are a better value than the Brooks Brothers chopsticks, but the Hermes chopsticks are out of stock. I'm still sticking with the free wood chopsticks.......


"Try scoured the fashionable HERMES chopsticks in the daily diet is?"

No chance those puppies are fake.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> "Try scoured the fashionable HERMES chopsticks in the daily diet is?"
> 
> No chance those puppies are fake.


they couldn't put it on the internet if it wasn't true.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm sure that the "Hello Kitty", "Sailor Moon", and "Dragonball Z" chopsticks on a chopstick endcap in a shop around the corner are not fake.......


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

orange fury said:


> they couldn't put it on the internet if it wasn't true.


ROFALOL! Where oh where do you find the time to watch TV and also do all of the marvelous clothing shopping that you obviously are able to do? Very well done, sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> ROFALOL! Where oh where do you find the time to watch TV and also do all of the marvelous clothing shopping that you obviously are able to do? Very well done, sir! :thumbs-up:


In response to each item: the internet (it's all things to all people!-lol). After getting used to 2-4 hours of sleep/night in grad school, I don't sleep much any more-we'll just say my espresso machine gets significant use lol.


----------

